# Question about Mu-Err dried mushrooms



## Jikoni (Feb 9, 2006)

I  bought these dried mushrooms, no ideas why,  They transilate as Judas Ears(Judahsohren, or Oreilles de Judas, or Orecchie di Giuda) I have no idea what to do with them. Anyone know?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

sizzles, those are also known as "wood ear" mushrooms. i've had them in a stir fry and asian soups, but i've never made them at home. i would cook them like a shiitake or other firm, textured mushrooms.

try rendering a little bacon, then frying the shrooms lightly in the fat. add a cup of red wine and butter, maybe some fresh herbs, and reduce. the mushrooms will give up their liquid, and soak up some of the flavors of the braise.

i checked my favourite foodie resource/glossary and found this: http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?akw=&id=34438&catitemid=

hope this helps.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting!! I have never heard of this one, but to this day I never have met any kind of mushrooms that I didn't like, I would love to try that, too!! 
This is what they say about "Judas Ears", I checked several sites and they had exactly the same text!! (according to them, we may need to extend our research to "wood ear" or "tree ear" mushrooms...)
If I were you I would just experiment in any way I feel like, first soak it and see what kind of aroma it produces and the texture, and then probably try that in either risotto, stir fry or sauce.
I will look around some more and also ask Cris if he knows anything about it, and I look forward to seeing if anyone has suggestions here!!

(p.s. do you like my olympic avatar?? )


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

Bucky are they the same as tree ear mushrooms do you know?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2006)

yes, i think so gb. i searched and came up with the same info for judas/wood/tree ears.


----------



## GB (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Bucky!
Those are the only mushrooms that I like. I really love the texture, which is funny cause I hate the texture of most other types of mushrooms that I have tried.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeppers.

Try them in hot and sour soup or moo shu.  I wouldn't use them in Italian cooking because they are so closely associated with Chinese to me.  And they don't taste like porcinis or other common dried fungus that is used in Italian cooking.

Whole foods sometimes has them _fresh!_


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 9, 2006)

(p.s. do you like my olympic avatar?? )[/QUOTE]
Totally jealous of your avatar Licia! Well, wait until I see Stephan  live in Lausanne.I will take my camera! Oh sorry this is a judas ears thread!


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 9, 2006)

Wood ear mushrooms was a common enough condiment in my mom's Chinese cooking.  But it was always called by its Filipino name 'taenga ng daga', or mouse ears.  So all of us kids grew up believing that's what they were....!   Shows you how much kids trust their parents...!


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2006)

Have any of you tried Hen of the Woods?


----------



## JMediger (Feb 9, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Have any of you tried Hen of the Woods?


All I can say, Constance, is holy cats!  

I thought at first it was another name for Chanterelle mushrooms (your pic looks similar to what we have picked) but then I asked my honey and he said they weren't the same.  So, not believing him, I looked them up ... up to 50 POUNDS per mushroom?  What a fungi!  I'm interested in what you've cooked them up in and how they really are.  Do they turn fast?  freeze well?

wow.  That's it.  wow.


----------



## Constance (Feb 10, 2006)

My friends up in Walnut Hill collect them...Hens and Chicks, or Hen of the Woods, are a late summer mushroom, and grow in big clumps at the base of trees. 
They are a firm mushroom, and hold up longer than the softer ones. Sometimes the older ones are a bit woody, but still good if stewed. Claudette chops them and puts into stews, soups, and sauces, or batters and fries them. She also cooks them in butter and freezes them. 
She once fixed us a big batch of her Centralia House Shrimp, and used the shrooms in her sauce. Yum!
Claudette is quite a mushroom hunter. Every spring she picks bucket loads of morels.


----------

